# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  مشکل در ارتباط بانک اطلاعات

## paladin

سلام
من یه سایت BI هوش تجاری تو شیرپوینت می خوام بسازم.الان سایت رو ساختم وبانک اطلاعات منو که تو سرور دیگه ای هم هست می بینه.ام وقتی تو dashboard designer می خوام ارتباط بسازم میگه Access denied  و یوز شما دسترسی نداره.در حالی که یوز من ادمین دامینه ، به شیرپوینت دسترسی Full contril داره و در بانک اطلاعات عم ادمینه

----------

